# Flag color help



## Jandan (Feb 18, 2008)

Ok, so... I've decided to make a picture in which several furs are hoisting a flag (ala the soldiers with the flag picture). And it dawned on me.. I've never seen a 'set' color for pride as far as the furry fandom goes. 

So, I was just curious, what color should I make the flag? There will be a paw print on the flag (yes, I know, there are more then just mammalian furs out there) but what colors should be used? What would you guys like to see?


----------



## Dark_Chaos (Feb 18, 2008)

oh I don't know. maybe one of these colours


----------



## Aden (Feb 18, 2008)

You could just do the stereotypical rainbow.


----------



## Jandan (Feb 18, 2008)

Aden said:
			
		

> You could just do the stereotypical rainbow.



Rainbow = gay. Not every fur is gay. I'd be excluding people. I did think of that, tho so thanks for the idea.

And I don't want to use JUST FA colors. Its not an FA flag.. Unless others support the idea? I don't think the flag will become universal (be awesome if it was or if one was created..) so I'd like to help create one for the community. But this isn't a website only thing. I don't want it to be for FA only. Which is why I asked the community for help. See what they would like to see in a 'unionist' flag.

I feel as though I'm talking in circles. haha.


----------



## Trinket (Feb 18, 2008)

i agree. rainbows are out. what about a variation on animal-print though? 

or something like the hogwarts emblem.. that would easily cover a few bases


----------



## Jandan (Feb 18, 2008)

Trinket said:
			
		

> i agree. rainbows are out. what about a variation on animal-print though?
> 
> or something like the hogwarts emblem.. that would easily cover a few bases



The animal print idea I thought of last night after posting the thread haha. Several others have also said they've thought of the idea so I think I'm gonna go with that. I'll just have to work on it.

The Emblem idea is a good one too!


----------

